# Grand Theft Auto V May Be Hijacking E3



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Grand Theft Auto V May Be Hijacking E3*
05/16/2010 Written by Mike Hartnett










Over the past couple months there have been multiple rumors about a possible Grand Theft Auto V appearance at this year’s E3. Many would easily dismiss this as utter nonsense, but according to EEDAR headman Jesse Divinich, we just might see the title revealed sooner rather than later.

In a recent interview with Game Informer, Divinch made his stance on the whole idea quite clear, pushing towards the notion that GTAV will surely be shown, in some for or another, at E3.“I think we’re going to hear about another Grand Theft Auto. I think there won’t be any playable stuff. I think they’ll give you some type of teaser, because we do think that a year from then in 2011 we’re going to see another Grand Theft Auto. I don’t foresee Microsoft or Sony attempting to obtain any type of exclusivity with the next Grand Theft Auto.”
“Microsoft paid a lot of money for exclusivity on the downloadable content for GTA IV, which unfortunately did little to move consoles for Microsoft. Back in 2004, the Grand Theft Auto was a huge brand, but only relative to the other brands that existed at the time.”
“While the GTA brand is certainly bigger now than it was five years ago, others have emerged to reach similar levels of success, such as Call of Duty or Guitar Hero. In other words, if Sony gets an exclusive deal on GTA V, it would do little to disrupt Microsoft’s ability to move hardware, and vice versa.”​It would definitely be awesome to see GTAV make an appearance this year, whether it be in the form of a teaser or a long shot like gameplay. But until then, we wait with baited breath. Potentially the most exciting thing about a GTAV would have to do with how much game development has progressed since GTAIV, even in the span of just a few years.
So, what type of theme could you see the next Grand Theft Auto title taking on?

*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ive fell out of love with GTA a little. When GTA 4 was released, I just thought 'this is typical, just what I expected'. The did the whole HD graphics thing, but removed a lot of the features instead of adding to them. So, here's what I expect. Some more map, same graphics, but hey ho, all those features will be back. I see the trend all the time, and I'll eat my hat if this isnt an expansion designed to make a game sell for twice its price.

Now, I could be way off, and Rock* could really deliver, which I hope they do. Either way, I still think this is exciting news, and I'll be looking forward to seeing how this unfolds. Fingers crossed I'm wrong eh.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Moonfly said:


> Ive fell out of love with GTA a little. When GTA 4 was released, I just thought 'this is typical, just what I expected'. The did the whole HD graphics thing, but removed a lot of the features instead of adding to them. So, here's what I expect. Some more map, same graphics, but hey ho, all those features will be back. I see the trend all the time, and I'll eat my hat if this isnt an expansion designed to make a game sell for twice its price.
> 
> Now, I could be way off, and Rock* could really deliver, which I hope they do. Either way, I still think this is exciting news, and I'll be looking forward to seeing how this unfolds. Fingers crossed I'm wrong eh.


I agree graphics weren't the selling point of GTA 3 in the first place. It was the open ended gameplay.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I loved GTAIII, but IV I did not enjoy on the PS3 the game was a little buggy and after a couple days I returned it.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Aside from the free roam element the map affords, its basically a series of shooting missions, or driving missions. I think if they go to all that effort of the huge map, there should be plenty other stuff to do as well. I'm sure those features will be along in the next version, they simply dont want to sell them all straight of the bat.


----------

